# looking to start a tackle box



## gotwake7 (Apr 4, 2008)

Looking to start a tackle box and get a decent combo reel and pole. Do alot of inshore fishing, but do find myself in the gulf from time to time. I just wanted some advise on what i should buy to put in my box. Any help would be great. thanks


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

I would go with the multi box tackle bag. That way you can load it up with what ever you are fishing for and don't carry all your crap everywhere you go. Plus if your going offshore, you don't want to take any tackle your not planning on using, it will just get rusty quicker. I have mine divided into offshore, inshore, freshwater. Then for those categories, depending on how much tackle you have, you can divide it into jigs, spoon, hooks, weights. Keeps them all seperated and easy to find what you want to use. Hope that helps.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I love threads like these b/c everybod always learns something. If you look in my box right now....you will see half a tackle store! As stated above, i use a multi box bag and seperate all my stuff but most times I bring everything b/c I'd rather have something and not need it then need it and not have it.

Here are a few must haves in my box

1. Various packs of Owner circle hooks (number 4's, 1/0, 3/0, 5/0)

2. Small pack of bream hooks (for catching bait)

3. 20 lb mono leader and 60lb mono leader

4. 27lb single / sevenstrand wire leader

5. assortment of swivels

6. assortment of weights

7. needle nose

8. tape measure (i use the kind that tailors use)

9. knife

10. scale

11. camera

12. poping cork

13. grubs

14. rattle traps

15. jig heads

16. band aids

17. bucktail jigs

18. spoons

19. head lamp

20. spare batteries

That should fill up the box and empty out the wallet........enjoy


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

Never realized how much stuff I had until I saw how longyour list looked and realized I had it all plus some:doh.....don't tell my wife.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

haha, I hear ya......that's just the tip of the ice burg.........believe me there is much more......diving plugs, suspending lures, vast amounts of plastics.....oh man no wander I'm always broke


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

I agree- the multi-box tackle bag is great! I also like the tackle binders... they have heavy zip lock bags that you can swap out, and extra bags are pretty cheap too. 

Stuff I always have with me: couple of sabiki rigs, couple of spools of flourocarbon leader (I like to keep 20, 30, and 50 pound Yo Zuri at all times), 2 sizes of barrel swivels, couple of small bucktailjigs, a pair of nail clippers to trim line, several sizes of Owner circle hooks (1/0, 3/0, 5/0 at least), a pack of Gulps (cut up and tip sabikis if necessary), a knife, and a pair of pliers. I keep weights in a separate container- 1 or 2 pyramid weights in an ounce or less (for the sabikis), and some egg sinkers from a quarter ounce up to 2 oz. These are the necessities (other than my licenses and a measuring tape), not a massive investment, and I cancatch something whether I'm in an estuary or a couple miles out in the Gulf....... 

All the rest of the "goodies"- soft plastics, Stretches, various jigs, other sizes of hooks and leader materials, etc- get added to the above mix based on situation.

Good luck to you!


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

A qualude and some cutting pliers in case you hook yourself! :letsdrink



No...seriously I like all the ideas and this is a great post like everyone said!


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

I have narrowed my equipment down to what i know works. I fit it all in a backpack for the ultimate portability. I usually fish inshore, but when i go offshore it takes a split second to exchange tackle boxes in the bag. Just make sure you have plenty of leader,hooks,weights, pliers, leader, a towel, a stringer (to mark ur fish or string when wading), SUNSCREEN, a spare spool or extra line (you never know). Plastic zip-lock bags for wallet,cell phone, etc. and anything else you can think of!


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *konz (4/4/2008)*haha, I hear ya......that's just the tip of the ice burg.........believe me there is much more......diving plugs, suspending lures, vast amounts of plastics.....oh man no wander I'm always broke




I don't know whether to cry or smile when I stand back and look at all the tackle I've got...more rods and reels than I can fish with. 3 different tackle bag setups. One is a multi-box bag that pretty much has anything you need for inshore and near-shore. Another bag that I put my inshore stuff in and out of depending on what I plan on targeting and how I plan on fishing that day and then a bag just for surf fishing.



And I still need to learn how to freaking fish!! :banghead


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

Just remembered one that killed me the other day, BUG SPRAY! Had to leave a school of redfish to go and get some the gnats were so bad:banghead.....stupid


----------



## xlr8 (Oct 11, 2007)

Check this thread out:

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/FindPost11294.aspx

These responses really helped me out a lot also. I've almost got my tackle box ready for our trip . . . been trying to catch the sales at Bass Pro and Cabela's so the wallet isn't too empty.


----------



## legalhookin (Oct 4, 2007)

dont do it you will be broke forever!!!!, heres a tip a old guy shared with me and worked for me, use dryer sheets for masketo repelant. just rub them all over your skin, something with the fabric softer. great if you got kids and dont like hoseing them down with poison. hope it helps. if you want to fill your box it will determine what you want to fish for. inshore like reds specks ect the money pit is limitless.. but a spook or popper for the top and gulp on a jig head will cover most those popping corks are great too look crazy but work good. fishing a pier or near shore on the gulf side, some pomp jigs, gotcha jigs and a straw/bubble rig will deliever reliably. if you got kids i rig my 4yr old with a 1 oz egg sinker 1 ft leader and a #8 circle hook. tiny enough to catch pinfish but doesn't gut hook anything since its a circle.(funny watching giant white trout and just legal red snapper with that tiny hook!!) I call it my "no fish left behind" program!! and daddys got botha bait man and maybe dinner too. good luck


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

I like the tackle binder too. It can hold all your bottom fishing rigs and it can hold many supplies, like pliers and knives. If your just doing an inshore trip, you can put what you need in the binder. That way you dont have to bring along the heavy offshore tackle box. 

I have a section of small hooks(for baitfish), large hooks(Snapper & Grouper), and treble hooks with steel(kings). 

Its been working for me and I'll be using it for a while.


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

Thats all yall have in your boxes??????

Yall aint been fishin long enuff!!!!!

LAFFIN!!!!!!!

George


----------



## flats stalker (Oct 2, 2007)

i have 4 big tackle boxes and still have stuff in bags all over my house,damn you outcast sale:doh:letsdrink


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

That makes 2 of us. 3 huge tackle boxes weighing in at about 40 lbs each. And enough stuff in plastic Academy bags to probably refill all three tackle bags. 

Man I LOVE buying new tackle.


----------



## flats stalker (Oct 2, 2007)

after reading this i went out to my shed and found a bag of jerk baits i bought 2 years ago at the sale,its like christmas all over again.and i just told the wife i was going to academy to get some more darts for the dartboard,haha.


----------

